# Scholarship for going to Japan



## MHeinrich (Apr 17, 2012)

Hello Japan fans,

I just found an interesting program (for one year) for Japan, which is being supported with 2000-2200€ per month by the European Commission and the course-fees at the university are also being paid by them. The name of the program is “Executive Training Programme” and consists of 3 Modules:

1.	Module in the EU: 3-week intensive training course concerning culture, history and society in London

2.	Module in Japan or Korea: 30 weeks language and business courses at the Waseda University in Tokyo (Japan) or Yonsei University in Seoul (Korea)

3.	Internship: 12 weeks of internship at a Japanese or Korean company, to apply the new knowledge. 

Further information on the internet euetp.eu

Have a look at the homepage, it is a really interesting if you plan on working in Japan!


----------

